# Can you sing into your DAW for MIDI composing? (Cubase VariAudio)



## AlvinSWong (Feb 20, 2021)

New episode!

Season 1 Episode 7: Let's explore how to sing midi notes. Will this work? In this crazy episode I try out singing and whistling into Cubase to compose music. I've always heard and seen tutorials on Cubase's VariAudio feature where you can manipulate vocals and extract midi notes. I attempt to write orchestral melody lines by singing into the DAW!


----------



## timprebble (Feb 20, 2021)

Apparently Bjork does this to write string melodies (using Melodyne for analysis)


----------



## AlvinSWong (Feb 21, 2021)

timprebble said:


> Apparently Bjork does this to write string melodies (using Melodyne for analysis)


Ah interesting fact. Thanks! Found the SOS article where she talked about that: “I play my string arrangements on the keyboard or in Sibelius, but more and more I am using Melodyne to do complex arrangements with my voice. I will then copy those arrangements over to the strings.”






Inside Track: Björk’s Vulnicura


A unique and inspired choice of collaborators helped Björk blend powerful emotion with restless experimentation.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## AmbientMile (Feb 21, 2021)

I have used Imitone for this very purpose. https://imitone.com. It has been in beta for a looooong time but works really well.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> I have used Imitone for this very purpose. https://imitone.com. It has been in beta for a looooong time but works really well.


Yeah I bought it last year. Unfortunately I don’t love it yet. Probably just my bad singing though. 😂


----------



## AmbientMile (Feb 22, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah I bought it last year. Unfortunately I don’t love it yet. Probably just my bad singing though. 😂


That's the appeal! My warbling, quasi-yodel yields some interesting results I don't get when my hands are on the keyboard!

EDIT: Just went and looked at my order email. I bought this in 2014!! That's a long beta!


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2021)

AmbientMile said:


> That's the appeal! My warbling, quasi-yodel yields some interesting results I don't get when my hands are on the keyboard!


I just don't like it missing notes and getting notes wrong and haven't yet found any plugin to do a good enough job yet. I'm not a great singer but I can certainly pitch. When drunk 😂


----------



## molemac (Feb 22, 2021)

What about being able to do this live ie sing or hum and have it trigger midi live, is there anything that does that . Imagine being able to do that with staffpad.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 22, 2021)

molemac said:


> What about being able to do this live ie sing or hum and have it trigger midi live, is there anything that does that . Imagine being able to do that with staffpad.


Yes...




AmbientMile said:


> I have used Imitone for this very purpose. https://imitone.com. It has been in beta for a looooong time but works really well.


And a few others.


----------



## goalie composer (Feb 22, 2021)

molemac said:


> What about being able to do this live ie sing or hum and have it trigger midi live, is there anything that does that . Imagine being able to do that with staffpad.











Your voice to MIDI, instantly | Dubler 2


Convert your voice into a live MIDI controller with Dubler 2. Hum synths, beatbox drums, and manipulate effects and filters with your voice.




vochlea.com


----------



## artomatic (Feb 22, 2021)

The Dubler kit comes with a usb mic but I already have that.
So I'm gonna try Imotone (with Melodyne) unless there are others out there.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Feb 22, 2021)

Hmmm Imitone vs Variaudio vs Melodyne vs Dubler. Sounds like a good rumble. Any more? Btw I also tried the Ableton melody midi from audio function. Not as fast to process clips as Cubase VariAudio...


----------

